# UK General Visitor Visa



## soraya (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everybody
I intend to apply for a general visa to UK to go visit my boyfriend. I have read enough about most visa types that are suitable for me. I am convinced that a general visa is the right one for us because it gives me 6 months to be with him, know each other well, & know more about the British culture, which will help us later to apply for a spouse visa, but I want to be sure that my application has the more chances to be accepted. My boyfriend is eligible to sponsor me and willing to do all what it takes, but Im more worried about my situation :/ actually, Im not working, & have no bank account, & still living with my parents. will my situation be an obstacle to get the visa even if my boyfriend will be responsible for everything???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

soraya said:


> Hi everybody
> I intend to apply for a general visa to UK to go visit my boyfriend. I have read enough about most visa types that are suitable for me. I am convinced that a general visa is the right one for us because it gives me 6 months to be with him, know each other well, & know more about the British culture, which will help us later to apply for a spouse visa, but I want to be sure that my application has the more chances to be accepted. My boyfriend is eligible to sponsor me and willing to do all what it takes, but Im more worried about my situation :/ actually, Im not working, & have no bank account, & still living with my parents. will my situation be an obstacle to get the visa even if my boyfriend will be responsible for everything???


Yes, you may have a tough time convincing the UKBA to issue a general visitor visa. Lack of strong home ties is one of the most frequent reasons for refusal, and you don't really have that. 
What you can do is to confine your stay to weeks rather than months. If you are successful, you can ask for a slightly longer period next time, and so on. Sometimes the UKBA give you the full 6-month visa even if you applied for less, in which you can stay legitimately for 6 months (you don't need to book your flights in advance). Or have a job to return to.
None of this may work, but it's worth a try.


----------



## soraya (Feb 28, 2013)

thank you so much Joppa, how long you suggest to me?? if I say 2 months is it good? or at least 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A month maximum I'd say. You never know, they may still give you 6 months (it's at their discretion).


----------



## soraya (Feb 28, 2013)

ok, what if Im givven a month, can I extend it later while Im in UK??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

soraya said:


> ok, what if Im givven a month, can I extend it later while Im in UK??


You may try, but will cost you loads of money with no guarantee of success.
No, what I meant was that sometimes even if you apply for a month, they may still issue a visa valid for full 6 months. It's to do with their risk assessment of the likelihood of overstay or illegal work.


----------



## soraya (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you Joppa for you reply & your time :clap2:
Can you suggest any papers that may strengthen my application? Apart from a birth certificate and maybe a single status certificate!! That is all I think of as papers that provide information about me


----------

